# Game 15: San Antonio Spurs vs Memphis Grizzlies [11-28-2008]



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*November 28th, 2008
7:30PM CT*

*TV: FSSW
Radio: 1200,1350*














VS

















*San Antonio Spurs*






































*Finley-Mason-Oberto-Duncan-Bowen

Injury Report:
Parker *





*Memphis Grizzlies *






































*Conley-Mayo-Gasol-Arthur-Gay*

*Injury Report:
None *​


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Tony's back!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Best news about Tony Parker coming back: Jacque Vaughn deactivated.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

So far Hill is playing at the same level Mayo is....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Spurs are going to be tough to beat now. Parker, Ginobili, Mason, Hill on the wings and then Udoka, Bowen, Finley splitting the rest of the minutes means everyone will be fresh. Dangerous team now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> Best news about Tony Parker coming back: Jacque Vaughn deactivated.


:cheers:

Wow, Spurs had 6 players in double digits! My God this team is deep... at the guard spot at least. Now if only we could get a solid big man to help out Timmy.

These next three games against Houston, Detroit and Denver are going to be a great test to just how good these guys are.


----------



## daddy primetime42 (Jun 30, 2006)

HKF said:


> Spurs are going to be tough to beat now. Parker, Ginobili, Mason, Hill on the wings and then Udoka, Bowen, Finley splitting the rest of the minutes means everyone will be fresh. Dangerous team now.


music to my ears we play better nobody is watching.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Was that all one sentence?


----------

